# Dumpling success Thanks



## giggler (Feb 22, 2015)

From evreryone on this list, Thank You.

1. for soft dumplings, buy Bisquick! it has no dumpling instuctions on the box, but make a very stiff quick dough, spoon out,  and cook covered for 10 min. then uncovered for 10 min. Perfect

2. per my Mom! " Don't make chicken soup Honey! That's too much water! instead make a whole stewed chicken, so that when you put the spoones of dumplings on top, or else your batter will sink into the soup and melt!

Stewed Chicken per My Mom.

cut up one whole chiken, put in pan with a little oil and brown it hard, remove chix piecies.

check for not too much fat then brown your veggies of choice.

Usually
1cp onion diced
 1/2 cp carrots diced 
celley or peppers 
a bit of garlic

1cp water.

Drop dumplings on top of chix pieceses when the chix are done.

Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 22, 2015)

That sounds good!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 22, 2015)

Atta boy, now you're cookin! 

TSM for the report.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2015)

Yay!  Nicely done, Eric!


----------

